# chucky gets a lucky shot



## chucky20 (Nov 30, 2004)

ill let the pick speak for me


----------



## michaelll (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

that is an amazing pic man wish i had major skills lol


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

great picture,awesome timing


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

radical


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Yawn pics seem to be all the craze these days,








nice pic mate


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

yorkshire said:


> Yawn pics seem to be all the craze these days,:laugh:
> nice pic mate
> 
> 
> ...


You started it...


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice pic man... timeing is everything......


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Beautiful picture, man. I wish mine had that kind of coloration.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## chucky20 (Nov 30, 2004)

ive modifided it whit photoshop


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

darkened and sharpened sire? your reds are the BOMB! oh hey, do you know STUGGE? i thought he was from that area. that dude's got reds out the wazoooooo!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

That`s an awesome pic, Chuck!









Perfect timing!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I can never catch my p's in a yawn..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

for some wierd reason i want to put my wee-wee in its mouth


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

lucky picture. wish i could get one similar!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool looking pic


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

great pic mate thats perfect timing!!









ian


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice pic.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> for some wierd reason i want to put my wee-wee in its mouth
> [snapback]948719[/snapback]​


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

great picture! i especially like the photoshop of it!!!


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

great pics man love em


----------

